# Armour Corps uniforms and equipement



## Dwayne (14 Jul 2000)

I‘ve seen and heard that many Armour corps units used to blacken their webbing in ww2. I have also seen many pictures with the webbing it‘s original colour. Does anyone know if this was done by certain units or just a personal preference.
Thanks


----------



## Servicepub (27 Jul 2000)

Dwayne,

Nobody seems to be picking up this thread so I will get it started. 
Regulations forbade the colouring of webbing during the war. This had as much to do with the fact that equipment salvaged from the battlefield could be sent for repair and re-issue anywhere as with the lack of desire on the part of the Supply people to include an additional item of continuing supply - black ‘blanco‘. 
At the end of hostilities, many of these regs were relaxed (read ignored by COs). I have several photos of armd and rifles wearing full black webbing, to include holster, small pack, braces, etc...


----------

